#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-19
<jacoscej> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-21
<malobueno> hola, quisiera por favor ayuda acerca de por qué no se me activa el salvapantallas.
<malobueno> ¿puedo aquí preguntar?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-22
<apache> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-19
<selerto> ¿Hay una charla programada para las 14h UTC?
<chilicuil> oi SergioMeneses, sabes que paso con la charla de hoy?
<chilicuil> se cancelo?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos
<SergioMeneses> cual charla?
<SergioMeneses> veo algo para el 27 pero no me habian avisado nada al respecto
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: sip, para hoy habia una, hace como 6 hrs
<chilicuil> entre y no vi nada en el log
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, q falla... mira hablemos por el #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<chilicuil> asi que supuse que la habian cancelado
